# Self leveling cracking, is this normal?



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

You'll be fine. Start laying your flooring.


----------



## Burnt (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks that was what I was thinking but wanted to make sure.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

i think you will be fine also as long as s.l. is bonded to floor.
i also think if you turn heat mat on the cracks might get a little bigger


----------



## Burnt (Apr 1, 2013)

The SL should be bonded to the floor as I used the proper primer before-hand and let it dry for double the recommended drying time.

I am not planing on turning on the heating till I have the laminate flooring installed which will be a month away at least as I need to get the drywall up first. From what I've read it is a very good idea to wait 2 weeks anyway before turning on the heat to make sure the SL has cured properly.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you tested the coils? It is best to use the beeper/toner that the company supplies---

It would be bad to find a fault after the floor is installed.

Those coils are easy to damage----It would be a good idea to cover the floor in the cutting area with some cheap plywood or masonite----tools get dropped---Mike---


----------



## Burnt (Apr 1, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> Have you tested the coils? It is best to use the beeper/toner that the company supplies---
> 
> It would be bad to find a fault after the floor is installed.
> 
> Those coils are easy to damage----It would be a good idea to cover the floor in the cutting area with some cheap plywood or masonite----tools get dropped---Mike---


I've taken an ohm reading and meggered the cable before and after installation so it's all good. Glad I work at a place where I have access to a megger.


----------

